#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Hadith betreffende "Huwelijk & Bruidschat"

## RinC

*Over trouwen*

_''O jongemannen ! Ieder die in staat is te trouwen moet trouwen, want het helpt jullie je blik neer te slaan en je kuisheid te behoeden.'' (Al-Bucharie)

"Al wie Allah rein en kuis wenst te ontmoeten, moet een edele vrouw trouwen." (Ibn Madjah)

"Als een man trouwt heeft hij de helft van zijn geloof vervuld" (Al-Bucharie)

"Een vrouw wordt omwille van vier redenen getrouwd: vanwege haar eigendommen, haar familie, haar schoonheid en haar geloof. Zoek er n omwille van haar geloof, moge je handen met stof bedekt zijn." 
(Al-Bucharie & Muslim)_

_ "De voorwaarden die het meest waard zijn om nageleefd te worden, zijn die voorwaarden die je het recht geven van de schaamdelen van de vrouw te genieten (d.w.z de voorwaarden van het huwelijkscontract)." (Al-Bucharie)_

Er was een man van de metgezellen die zichzelf in dienst van de Profeet (saws) had gesteld. Hij bracht de nachten in de nabijheid van de Profeet Mohammed (saws) door om hem van dienst te kunnen zijn. De Profeet (saws) vroeg hem *''Wil je niet trouwen?''* Hij zei: *''Ik ben een arme man, en als ik dat deed dan zou ik misschien stoppen met het u van dienst zijn.''* Op een andere moment stelde de Profeet (saws) hem weer dezelfde vraag en de man gaf hetzelfde antwoord. De man dacht na over de woorden van de Profeet (saws) en dacht: *De Profeet weet beslist beter wat goed voor mij is in dit wereldlijke leven en het volgende leven.* Hij besloot dat als de Profeet (saws) hem weer zou vragen te trouwen hij zou instemmen. Toen de Profeet Mohammed (saws) hem voor de derde keer vroeg te trouwen, zei hij: *''O Boodschapper van Allah, kunt u me trouwen (met degene die u wilt)?''* Daarop zei de Profeet (saws): *''Je kunt het beste naar die en die familie gaan en hen vertellen dat de Profeet (saws) de hand van jullie dochter vraagt voor jou.''* De man zei: *''Ik heb niets (om als bruidschat te betalen)....''* Toen zei de Profeet (saws) tegen de andere metgezellen: *''Geef jullie broeder goud evenveel in gewicht als een dadelpit.''* Nadat zij het goud verzameld hadden gingen zij naar de familie van de bruid en zij stemde in. Toen gaven zijn Metgezellen hem een geit voor het bruiloftsmaal. _(Ahmad)_

Ibn 'Abbas overleverde dat er een man naar de profeet (saws) kwam en zei: *''O Boodschapper van Allah! Ik ben de voogd van een weesmeisje. Twee mannen hebben dat meisje een aanzoek gedaan: En van hen is rijk en de ander is arm. We willen haar aan de rijke geven maar zij wil de arme!"* de profeet (saws) zei:* ''Het huwelijk is de beste zaak voor de geliefden.''*

De Profeet (saws) heeft gezegd: *Als iemand, wiens godsdienst en karakter je tevredenstelt om de hand van je dochter vraagt, sta dat verzoek dan toe, als je dat niet doet zal er verderf en een groot kwaad op aarde zijn.* _(At-Tirmidhi)_

_Dit duidt erop dat de vader/moeder (de ouders dus) van een meisje een huwelijk niet zouden moeten verhinderen of vertragen._


*Over uithuwelijken*

Aboe Hoerayrah heeft overgeleverd dat de Profeet (saws) heeft gezegd: *"Een maagd mag niet in een huwelijk worden gewikkeld zonder haar toestemming en een vrouw die al eerder getrouwd is geweest mag niet gewikkeld worden in een huwelijk zonder dat zij om haar mening is gevraagd."*
Men vroeg hem: *"Hoe is dan haar instemming?* Mohammed (saws) zei: *"Als ze zwijgt."* (duidt op haar toestemming) _(Al-Bucharie)_

Inb Abbas overleverde: Er kwam een jonge vrouw bij de Profeet (saws) en zei dat haar vader haar uitgehuwelijkt had terwijl zij niet wilde trouwen. Zij zei: *''Mijn vader heeft mij aan zijn neef uitgehuwelijkt om zichzelf in beter positie te plaatsen.''* De profeet (saws) zei dat het huwelijk ongeldig kon worden gemaakt, en gaf haar daarop de keuze. Maar zij vertelde: *''Ik accepteer wat mijn vader gedaan heeft, want ik ben wel tevreden over deze man, het ging mij erom dat ik alleen maar wilde ik weten of vrouwen inspraak hebben.* (ibn Madjah & Ahmad)

_Hieruit blijkt dus dat je als vrouw je mening mag geven over het wel of niet trouwen._

Khansa Bint Khaddam al-Ansariyyah overleverde dat haar vader haar ten huwelijk gaf toen zij geen maagd meer was zij had een hekel aan dit huwelijk. Dus ging zij naar Profeet (saws) en hij verklaarde dat het huwelijk niet geldig was. _(Al-Bucharie)_


*Over de bruidschat (Mahr)*

"Als men een vrouw trouwt voor een bepaalde bruidschat en hij wil haar niets geven, dan wordt hij als een bedrieger gezien. Als hij sterft zonder haar recht te betalen, zal hij Allah op de Dag des Oordeels als een overspelige ontmoeten."
_(Al-Bucharie)_

"Gezegend is de vrouw van wie de bruidschat gemakkelijk is." _(Ahmad & Al-Nisa'i)_

"Op een keer kwam er een vrouw naar de Profeet (saws) en zei: *" Ik heb mijzelf aan jou toegewijd voor het huwelijk."* Zij verbleef een lange tijd daar, tot een man zei: *" O Boodschapper van Allah! Als jij haar niet wilt, huw dan haar aan mij uit."* De Profeet (saws) zei: *"Wat heb je als bruidschat aan te bieden?"* De man antwoordde: *"Ik heb niets anders dan een izr (onderkleed)."* De Profeet (saws) zei: *"Als je haar een izr geeft, dan heb jij geen Izr om te dragen, zoek iets anders."* Hij zei: *"Ik heb niets."* De Profeet (saws) zei: *"Probeer iets te vinden, zelfs al is het een ring van ijzer."* Maar de man kwam met niets terug. De Profeet (saws) zei: *"Ken je iets van de Qor'aan uit je hoofd?"* De man zei: *"Ja, ik ken die en die",* en noemde zo een aantal Soert. Toen zei de Profeet (saws):* "Ik trouw jullie samen voor datgene wat je uit de Qor'aan kent."* _(Al-Bucharie & Muslim)_

Aboe Salam overleverde dat hij aan 'Aisha vroeg: *"Hoeveel heeft de Profeet (saws) als bruidschat gegeven?"* Zij zei: *"De bruidschat die de Profeet (saws) aan zijn vrouwen gaf was slechts twaalf Uqiyyahs en een nash."* Zij zei: *"Weet je hoeveel een nash is?"* Ik zei: *"Neen."* Zij zei: *"Het is gelijk aan een halve Uqiyyah." Ik zei dat dit vijfhonderd dirham was."* _(Muslim)_ 

Ibn' Abbas heeft ook overgeleverd: "Toen 'Ali met Fatimah trouwde, vroeg de Profeet (saws) hem haar iets te geven, maar 'Ali zei: *"Ik heb niets om te geven."* 'De Profeet (saws) zei: *"Waar is je mantel?"* _(Aboe-Dawoed & An-Nasai )_

Anas overleverde dat de bruidschat die aan Oem Salim werd gegeven toen zij Aboe-Talha trouwde, zijn acceptatie van de Islam was. _(An-Nasa'i)_

'Omar vermaande de mensen door te zeggen: "Overdrijf de bruidschat van de vrouw niet, als het een deugd in het wereldlijke leven zou zijn of een devotie in het aangezicht van Allah, dan zou de Profeet (saws) het doen." Toen zei hij: *"Ik heb nooit iets anders gehoord dan dat de Profeet (saws) niet meer dan twaalf uqqiyyah als bruidschat aan zijn vrouwen gaf, en hij ontving hetzelfde bedrag als hij zijn dochters ten huwelijk gaf."* _ (At-Tirmidhie & Ahmad)_


*Tot slot*

Een man vroeg: *"Wat is mijn plicht tegenover mijn vrouw?"*
De profeet (saws) zei: *"Dat je haar te eten geeft, wanneer je zelf eet, en voorzie haar van kleren, wanneer je jezelf van kleren voorziet en sla haar niet in het gezicht, mishandel haar niet, en zonder je niet af in tijd van misnoegen."* _(Aboe-Dawoed & At-Tirmidhi)_

Aboe-Hoerayrah overleverde dat de Profeet (saws) zei: *"Behandel vrouwen vriendelijk want vrouwen zijn uit een rib geschapen en het meest gebogen gedeelte is het bovenstuk. Als je probeert haar recht te maken breek je het en als je het zo laat blijft die gebogen. behandel vrouwen dus vriendelijk"*_ (Al-Bucharie & Muslim)_ 

Ook verhaald door Aboe-Hoerayrah is dat de Profeet (saws) zei:* "De beste gelovigen in het geloof zijn degenen met het beste karakter; en de beste van hen zijn degenen die zich het beste gedragen tegenover hun vrouwen."* _(At-Tirmidhi)_

Abdoellah Ibn 'Amr Ibn al 'Aas verhaalde dat de Profeet (saws) zei: *"De wereld is een genieting, en de beste van haar genietingen is een goede vrouw."* _ (Muslim)_

Ibn 'Omar verhaalt dat de Profeet (saws) zei: *"Iedereen van jullie is een hoeder en iedereen van jullie is verantwoordelijk voor wat onder zijn hoede is gebracht. De heerser is een hoeder en de man is een hoeder voor degenen in zijn huis. En de vrouw is een hoedster in het huis van haar man en zijn kinderen. En iedereen van jullie is een hoeder en iedereen van jullie is verantwoordelijk voor wat onder zijn hoede is gebracht."*_ (Al-Bucharie & Muslim)_

_Allahoe-Alim!_ (Allah weet het beste)

----------

